# shoulder twitching



## pmweeks (Feb 22, 2009)

This is my first time on the Chat room, Has anyone everyhad their horse start twitching at the shoulder, eventually shake his whole body even his head. This occurs once I put the saddle on him. Once the saddle is off he shakes and then stops. I cut a girth path thinking that the winter coat of being pulled by the girth. The only thing that happened is he looks dumb now.


----------



## Just Another Barn Bum (May 2, 2008)

What kind of shaking; a normal "whole body shake" like horses do when they get up from rolling, or more like twitching?

If it's a "whole-body shake"  like after a good roll, I would check my saddle pad and cinch to make sure there isn't anything poking him, and that the cinch is comfortably positioned/tightened. It would probably be a good idea to check the saddle fit too, though I wouldn't exactly expect him to shake if saddle fit's the issue.  

If it's twitching, it could be a health issue, though if it only happens when you saddle, I doubt that this is the case.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am wondering the same thing is it more of a "get this dirt off of me" shake or more like a muscle spasm or seizure on his whole body. When his shoulder starts twitching, is it kinda like when he has a fly land on him? If that is the case and it is just a natural shake, I would guess that your saddle is pinching him somewhere and causing discomfort or pain. Does he have any scalded places on his withers, back or girth area? Check your tack to ensure that it fits properly. If it is more of a full body muscle spasm or seizure, I would suggest contacting your vet immediately.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

The horse I ride at my riding club is named Trigger. His shoulder is always twitching. I had a look and figured it is flies. There must be a lot of flies around...I made sure everything looked right and the mane was all out of the saddle etc. It gets annoying when his shoulder twitches. He also pulls his head down and rubs his legs...Just the flies for that(I saw the flies) The club sometimes put's fly spray on but usually they try not to as it can irritate the skin and some people think it is sweat and start sponging the horse down...


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

i would have just thought its what horses do when a fly lands on them. maybe your horse thinks the saddle when first put on is irritating just like a fly so there for twitches. but im not to sure


----------

